# I'm curious as to why this happened



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

I work at a pet store.
Someone dropped off a gorgeous blue girl who accidentally became pregnant and they couldn't care for it.
She was doing fine, but then one morning there was tons of blood.
The Kennel Tech cleaned it all up, and later that day after they went home I went to take a look and she wasn't moving.
I told my boss to go take a look, and she had passed away.
Did the babies get stuck?
Or is it often that rats have difficulty during labor?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

MMM just like humans rats can miscarry, and it causes uncontrolable bleeding and both the mom and the babies die. And yes there is always the risk of babies getting stuck.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*sigh* There is ALWAYS the chance of uncontrolled bleeding when it comes to babies. If the first gave the mom a tear in her birth cannal, and hte baby then got stuck, she could EASILY bleed out and then all babies would die (suffocation since no oxygen would get to them from the mom anymore after she died...).

I'm sorry to hear this. THIS is why most people SHOULD NOT BREED EVER!!! The are not prepared for the complications which require an animal ER to save the rat's life and the babies' lives...


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

It just sucks that the store owner wasn't there
He breeds African Soft Fur Rats and knows quite a bit about things to do with breeding.
I prefer people bringing in rats that accidentally got pregnant/were pregnant when they got it from another store, compared to people who just no longer want them.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

the first baby that was going to come out was probably to big to come out.
my rat had babys 2 nights ago everything went fine but I guess things like that happen.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww, that's so sad. I wonder if they do C-sections on rats.... I don't agree with E-spays.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes they do c-sections. Its only an e-spay if they remove the uterus.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I know, but an E-spay also involves killing the unborn babies as well. I am sorry, I just don't agree with that.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

If your female rat has an unwanted pregnancy sometimes it's better to sacrifice the babies and just to ensure the same mistake doesn't happen again. Better than both babies and mom dying and a lot of people wouldn't want to take that risk also if you know you can't keep the babies and you're going to struggle to get the babies adopted. Harsh world but whats the alternative, let them go or take them to a pet store.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Better, actually, to keep a watchful eye on your rats, and or except the "consequences" of it instead. That's just me, and I am VERY strongly Pro-Life, even with animals, so I'd appreciate it, if that was respected. Thanks.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Members are encouraged to tolerate each other's opinions... pro- and anti- e-spay both.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry. Forensic's right. I guess I just took it the wrong way.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

All opinions respected. Yes definately the best way is to think ahead, without doubt.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Neverstrayed said:


> All opinions respected. Yes definately the best way is to think ahead, without doubt.


but too often hindsight is 20/20

which often means you suddenly realize why all those precautions were really necessary... & that often translates into someone's over confidence or down right arrogant attitude that they can face & deal with any & all consequences life would toss at them

then the bubble bursts, panic sets in & then the inner turmoil begins

I can respect both sides.......... but I just wish people wouldn't get so embedded in theirs that they would actually feel justified in pushing their moral & ethical convictions upon others.

This case that this thread originated with is a perfect example of why it is important to keep all options on the table.


----------

